# manzanillo



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

OK Manzanilleros. I have read your posts on other threads about how you love Manzanillo and now you piqued my interest. But how of the weather there during the summer? And feel free to extol any other virtues of your chosen Eden.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

The weather is not for everyone. There is an element that will say you can't survive without air conditioning. I am entering my fourth year without it. So it depends on the person. 

It is very humid. The daily high temperature will be in the high 80s/low 90s with 75-85 % humidity. In the later afternoon/early evenings you will see thunderstorms and rain about 4 out of 7 days during the rainy season.

The summers are great as there aren't a lot of foreigners here, but Manzanillo gets lots of national tourists during the summer.

The virtues for me are my immersion into the local community. I don't spend much time with english speaking people. If you need the english speaking support group, it does exist here, but nothing like the Lakeside area.


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the inside scoop on the weather in Manzanillo.
Rich


----------

